# Conectar salida de audio a un microfono



## Detif (May 13, 2010)

Necesito un poco de orientación, como dice el topic necesito conectar la salida de audio del pc.. a un microfono de otro equipo (radio vhf). quiero mejorar esto de poner el parlante al lado del microfono, evito incorporar ruido ambiente y que nadie escuche lo que quiero transmitir.
Espero sus comentarios. muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (May 14, 2010)

Se puede hacer siempre que tengas en cuenta algo llamado acople de impedancias entre la impedancia de la salida de audio (PC) y la entrada de audio del otro equipo (MIC input). Revisa las especificaciones tecnicas de uno y otro y postea esa informacion para seguir comentando.

Saludos


----------



## Detif (May 17, 2010)

Ok.. voy a averiguar, yo pensé que iba en modular y demodular


----------



## Josefe17 (May 18, 2010)

Yo me he hecho un adaptador de impedancias para conectar el mixer a la toma de micro de la videocámara. Para ello he intercalado una resistencia de 100k en serie entre la salida de audio del PC y la toma de micro, y otra en paralelo entre la toma de MIC y masa de 1k (yo usé de 680 ohm porque iba mejor). Esto se hace por cada canal, conectando la salida del divisor a ambos canales si la salida de audio es mino y la entrada es estéreo, o conectando los dos divisores en el punto medio entre sí si la salida es stereo y la entrada mono.

Aquí dejo los 3 diagramas:
-Stereo - stereo
-Stereo - mono
-Mono - stereo

Josefe17

P.D. El mono es mono y siempre lo será (aunque Darwin diga lo contrario). Así permitimos escuchar lo mismo por todos los canales.


----------



## Detif (May 19, 2010)

excelente! gracias por las respuestas, les respondo cuando pruebe


----------



## Ignacio lis (Jul 27, 2010)

necesito una colaboracion voy a conectar dos salidas de audio de un equipo diferente (dos radios) a un mic  del pc pero ya he hecho un circuito de impedancias pero no me da necesito alguna orientacion haber si me pueden colaborar con algun circuito que me deje acoplar , gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 28, 2010)

Conéctalo a la línea de entrada mejor, si tienes (conector azul). Prueba también habilitando en el mezclador de sonido la linea de mic. Para ello prueba con un mic com cascos si funciona. Si no sabes como, dime tu sistema operativo y te lo explicaré.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## cacho x (Oct 14, 2016)

Hablando sobre el mismo tema, suelo hacer grabaciones con algunos programas, tengo una consolita con la que preamplifico y ecualizo un poco la cosas es que tengo una netbook que no tiene entrada linea y necesitaria adaptar la salida de mi consola al micro de esta compu, si alguien tiene un diagramita o una idea le agradeceria


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2016)

cacho x dijo:


> Hablando sobre el mismo tema, suelo hacer grabaciones con algunos programas, tengo una consolita con la que preamplifico y ecualizo un poco la cosas es que tengo una netbook que no tiene entrada linea y necesitaria adaptar la salida de mi consola al micro de esta compu, si alguien tiene un diagramita o una idea le agradeceria


Es fácil. Comprá una interfaz de audio USB como la Behringer UCA202 o la UCA222 y problema resuelto. Tiene entrada y salida de línea estéreo. Por las dos terceras partes del precio podés conseguir una Encore ENMAB-8CM que es buena, y por dos veces y media el precio podés comprar una Focusrite Scarlett Solo que es una interfaz DPM!!! con entrada de línea y de microfono (tambien trae alimentacion phantom si te hiciera falta)


----------



## cacho x (Oct 14, 2016)

Esta bueno usar eso es moderno, pero estoy buscando una alternativa economica,  mas bien algún diagramita simple con operacionales o trancistorcitos, como algun preamplificador pero inverso, para entrar en ese plug


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dependiendo de qué salida de la consola tomes señal para enviarla luego a la entrada de micrófono de la portátil, podés intercalar un circuito similar, en cuanto a disposición de componentes, al de la izquierda del post 4 de este mismo thread.

Seguramente, será necesario jugar con los valores hasta dar con los necesarios para evitar saturación de nivel y reducir ruidos. No es la solución ideal desde aspectos de hi-fi, pero es de muy bajo costo. Hay que tomar la precaución de montarlo muy próximo a la entrada de mic de la portátil, caso contrario, corrés riesgos de que se induzcan ruidos y/o que se reduzca la reproducción en alta frecuencia. Emplear cables mallados bastante cortos, en lo posible y, de baja capacidad parásita por metro.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2016)

cacho x dijo:


> Esta bueno usar eso es moderno, pero estoy buscando una alternativa economica,  mas bien algún diagramita simple con operacionales o trancistorcitos, como algun preamplificador pero inverso, para entrar en ese plug


Pero tratar de usar la entrada de mic es un desastre! La rsta en frecuencia de esa entrada, hasta donde he medido en las netbooks, está bastante recortada para adecuarla mas o menos al rango de la voz humana. Ese problema no lo podés remediar fácilmente a menos que metas mano en la netbook, cosa que no te recomiendo hacer.
Si pretendés una buena calidad de grabación, con baja latencia para monitoreo (si es que vas a grabar voces e instrumentos) y toda la bola, te sugiero comprar la UCA de Behringer (vale $1100 maso...) y problema resuelto.... bueno.. casi resuelto, por que si vas a monitorear necesitás auriculares de más de 100 Ω de impedancia.
No le des mas vueltas al tema... el asunto de la grabación es bastante mas complicado que el de la reproducción.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 15, 2016)

Dr. hay que aclarar que la entrada de micro es mono. Ese es el principal problema, la calidad es el otro.
Por mas vuelta que le den el "mono" como dijeron antes, siempre es mono.


----------

